# Colorful neos



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Hello, I was looking for neos to put in my tank. They will all be very close to the light, and should be receiving over 150 par. I thought that since they will have good lighting, I mine as well have really colorful species in there. I already planned on having a few certain ones in there, but I did some research and saw that they were nothing special under high light. So, I am looking for any really colorful species besides green. Anything that shows nice pinks, purples, oranges, or any color that really pops would be cool. There are a lot of neos that have some of these cool colors, but the problem is that they are mostly green besides the colorful parts. So, what neos would have some really bright colors that POP in a tank that is mostly green? Also: Please try to keep the suggestions under a certain price! the max I would want to spend for a single neo is $15. Any responses would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Also I forgot to mention that they should not be too big, 7x7inches would probably be the max size.


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

Neorogelia liliputiana could be a good choice


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

The thing is that’s pretty much the average neorgelia. Off the top of my head, I could name a few other species that look just like it with similar colors. I’m looking for something that really POPS, preferably something with pink, orange, purple, or any very bright colors. I’ll try and post a few examples


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

some example pics of colorful stuff


----------



## Lovelyk (Feb 7, 2021)

Fireball would be a good one. Or perhaps a red waif (one of many fireball hybrids). Here’s mine:


----------



## Lovelyk (Feb 7, 2021)

No photo yet, but I have a neo paprika (pepper and buccaneer cross) on the way. That one has some great color on it.


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Just looked it up, it’s almost like a Zoe bit with red instead of the green. yea that does have some nice color, but for some reason any brown with the long, horizontal stripes just doesn’t look right to me. the shorter vertical stripes look fine for me tho, idk why the long ones look out of place. I was looking at “wild tiger” and it seems like that is a pretty cool species. It’s just that I look it up and some pictures make it seem much different than others. I’ll try to show an example of what I mean.


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

these are both “Wild tiger”, they both have the same patterns in both pics. But why does the top picture have all red, orange, and yellow? The bottom picture still has a lot of red (for the high PAR zone on the right) but it doesn’t have any of these oranges and yellow colors.


----------



## Lovelyk (Feb 7, 2021)

asteroids said:


> these are both “Wild tiger”, they both have the same patterns in both pics. But why does the top picture have all red, orange, and yellow? The bottom picture still has a lot of red (for the high PAR zone on the right) but it doesn’t have any of these oranges and yellow colors.
> View attachment 298407
> View attachment 298408


Possibly because colors often fade, it could be the lighting?


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

you are probably right. Though the images make the plants seem like 2 completely different species. My guess is that the top one was grown under VERY high light (maybe natural sunlight) to the point where all the green faded and was replaced by the yellows and oranges.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

asteroids said:


> But why does the top picture have all red, orange, and yellow?


Most photos of items whose color is a major selling point will have the colors digitally enhanced. In general -- whether a seller of bromeliads or a model on Instagram -- I wouldn't take online vendor photos as a model of what's reasonably attainable.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Lovelyk said:


> Fireball would be a good one. Or perhaps a red waif (one of many fireball hybrids). Here’s mine:
> View attachment 298406


When I had my fireball ship, it was a bright green. You have to wait a bit under good lighting to get that red, almost a reddish magenta, that most look for.


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

In this pic, does anyone know the species of these 2 bromeliads? one is in the top left, and is very pink. The other is at the very top towards the right side, and it is also pink. I’m guessing that both the pink broms are the same, but I just want to make sure. are these neoregelia fireball? Or another species of brom? Thanks


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I don't


asteroids said:


> In this pic, does anyone know the species of these 2 bromeliads? one is in the top left, and is very pink. The other is at the very top towards the right side, and it is also pink. I’m guessing that both the pink broms are the same, but I just want to make sure. are these neoregelia fireball? Or another species of brom? Thanks
> View attachment 298411


Trying to identify what variety of bromeliad it is, from a picture, is going to be pretty much impossible. 
Your best bet is to ask whoever owns the tank in the picture.


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Yeah I looked through all the YouTube comments and couldn’t find anything. But it turns out he has a dendroboard account, and I think he made a build thread on this tank. His YouTube name is Joshua Turner, but I can’t find his dendroboard ID. You may recognize him from this tank he made Link but since I am new here, I dont know about usernames. Also the species of the plant isn’t really important, however I just would like to know bromeliads that have a nice pink color like they do


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

I just found his username with the advanced search tool, it’s really helpful I should use it more. username: jturner And I watched the video he said he doesn’t know what species of neoregelia it is. He said he thinks it’s a bit too pink to be a fireball. But here is another picture from the top if that would help.


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Brian's beauty and tunisia both have more yellows and some pinks. The website depiction of their colors was...ok...they should color up nicely in a few weeks however.


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks! you seem pretty knowledgeable about broms, do you think that picture of the pink brom I posted could be a fireball?


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Oh I'm not knowledgeable, I do a ton of trial and error and this forum has been incredibly helpful. I'm not sure about that one. My fireball is pretty red but I have neo "blushing" that's a strong pink.


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Oh I'm not knowledgeable, I do a ton of trial and error and this forum has been incredibly helpful. I'm not sure about that one. My fireball is pretty red but I have neo "blushing" that's a strong pink.
The fireball is on the left and the blushing on the right. The fireball has a much darker red than the lighter red/pink of the blushing.


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

N. "Fallon" (bottom) gained a lot of pink in my set up.


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Wow, cool pictures! from what it looks like in teddys picture, I don’t think the mystery brom is a fireball. However, could it be a grenada? the only think about them is they get 12” in width, and it doesnt look like the mystery brom is that size.


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Update: I am pretty sure I found the bromeliad. Neoregelia super fireball. Link


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

N. "Superball" is included in my picture above. It is the deep red one unless misidentified by supplier.


----------



## Lovelyk (Feb 7, 2021)

There are many very pink/red/purple varieties out there, I think this thread shows. Maybe it would be best if you browsed some specific sites and just picked what’s available that stands out to you?


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Are there any local greenhouses near you? It might help to see an actual in person red bromeliad than an online photo. Most of mine are pretty different from what their photos showed in regards to color.


----------



## TravisH (Jan 18, 2017)

So many broms will color up nicely. Much is going to depend on your lighting set up and how many hours a day you run your lighting schedule, humidity, etc. 

One is limited to Neoregelia species either I have a Tillandsia "Capitata Peach" that after a few months really exploded in color, the the flourish of purple blooms for about a little over a week. Letting the cycle continue to its end and hope to have a few pups when it is over.


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Yeah sadly the only plants greenhouses sell near me are the flower plants that are usually seen in hanging baskets. I’m sure there would be tons of neoregelias if I was in a place like Florida, but I’m in NE America so there isnt much variety in the plants. I think ive heard that there are a lot of “froggers” in this area so that is good to know. And yes there are a lot of neos that color up a lot, but IMO a bright pink one like this pops out the most compared to anything else. Thank you everyone for all the responses!


----------



## Chlorophile (Jun 29, 2017)

This is _Neoregelia _'Domino', a mini as far as I know (at/under 6" if I remember correctly). Was getting in the range of 200-300 PAR in this location.
I currently have it in a temporary holding location while I redo this tank, and it's in less light. Has darkened a bit so the purplish tone is now more purple/red-black, which I also find cool.










_Neoreglia _'Little Faith' getting about 160 PAR here, also mini. This mature rosette has aged a bit now after this pic (and is also in a temp. location) and has taken-on some golden tones, probably due to decline plus possibly needing more nutrients than I've given it (I don't keep frogs). Still, the pups are doing well and have more of the coloration like below. May be more green than you were looking for, but at least the tips are screaming magenta.


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

Chlorophile said:


> This is _Neoregelia _'Domino', a mini as far as I know (at/under 6" if I remember correctly). Was getting in the range of 200-300 PAR in this location.
> I currently have it in a temporary holding location while I redo this tank, and it's in less light. Has darkened a bit so the purplish tone is now more purple/red-black, which I also find cool.
> View attachment 298541


I was going to suggest Neoregelia domino as well. I have had one for three years now and it has grown many offshoots so that the top left of the viv is now a lovely bunch of dark red/black leaves with green spots. Absolutely love it!


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

Wow those colors are more red then I would’ve expected! Johanovich, could you maybe post a picture of the domino?


----------

